# Jebao DC12000 water pump



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone experience using the above pump. The pump can be control from low to high, the description sounds good.

Appreciate any feedback before I decide to buy.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

lots of issues with ballasts and electronics on these.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a speedwave 1320 (that equivalent to a Jebao DC5000 - 1st gen). I also have a Jebao DC3000.

The DC5000 is my return pump on a 110 gallon and the DC3000 is the return pump on a 60 gallon. 

I am completely sold on these. I had the Speedwave since Aug 2013. The DC3000 is a fairly recent purchase (about 2 months). The only problem I had was the impeller wasn't seated properly on the Speedwave initially so I had to take the front plate off and re-seat it. The Speedwave replaced a Mag 9. They are very quiet pumps. 

Pets and Pond retails them now - they are pretty good to deal with if there are any issues.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Was talking to Tony Vargas, he recommend to put these under surge protector / UPS


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

vaporize said:


> Was talking to Tony Vargas, he recommend to put these under surge protector / UPS


I'm on the 4th replacement Diablo DC5500 NW pump in 14 months and it is plugged into a surge protected powerbar. Even added a surge protector device that goes b/w the powerbar and outlet. The pump still fried.

Have an Abyzz A-200 on another system in the house and it's been running 2+years w/o issue.

JME


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've heard all types of issues with these pumps! I know three people who have bought these pumps and all of them aren't happy.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

altcharacter said:


> I've heard all types of issues with these pumps! I know three people who have bought these pumps and all of them aren't happy.


what are the common issues?

Are these issues happening with the WP-10/40 series wave devices?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I can't comment on the powerheads nor the "2nd gen" DC pumps but the Diablo DC5500 "1st Gen" return/NW pump and similar variants.

I've heard of just the power supply and/or the controller failing. With my particular situation, the motor gets fried every time. The power supply and controller still functions and drives the replacement pump. Somehow along the power delivery parthway, the motor gets fried. We got a replacement pump in a week from CoralVue but unfortunately only another 8months of warranty coverage.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am running a WP25 for a couple of months now and am very happy with it.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I unpacked a DC 12000 last week (from Fish-street - incredibly fast shipping) but haven't found time to install it. One thing I noticed though is that it's considerably smaller than the Speedwave 2640 I'm replacing it with (seized, bought used). I'll share my experience once I have it up and running.


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

I've bee using the second gen dc 12000 from fish street and I'm loving it. No issues here. Also I'm using Neptunes apex to control my dc pump


Ps I'm also using the dc3000 with no issues


----------

